# Raising bathroom vanity



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am just starting to brainstorm my master bath overhaul. We have a "standard" double-sink vanity. It is all cherry wood, about 6' long and in good condition, so I don't want to throw it away if I can still use it.

The thing is, we are tall. I am 6'4" and my wife is 6'1". In our last house we had a "tall" vanity installed when we built it - which was basically just 2" taller cabinetry than typical.

I'm wondering if I could raise our existing vanity in a way that won't look funny/dumb/bad. I think my two options would be to either put some type of a spacer between the cabinet and marble top (or find some super-thick top), or raise the whole thing up and put some type of feet/blocking under it.

Any thoughts on a direction to take my brainstorming? I'm hoping to get a plan together and materials purchased to do a surprise bathroom makeover for my wife while she is out of town the first weekend of August.


----------



## nicktools561 (May 29, 2013)

I did this before with a granite counter top in a bathroom. What I did was make a frame out of 2 x 4 boards and then secured the frame to the wall as it also rests on top of the existing vanity. Then find some kind of 2" - 4" cherry wood molding, stain it first if needed. Then use a finisher nailer to tack that molding on. Shim where you need to with the top on, and you should be done. Good luck, let us know how things are progressing!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A whole lot easyer to suggest something if we can see what your seeing.
Not easyer but a whole lot better looking to add the needed height from the bottom.
From the front it would just look like a taller toe kick.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't have pictures here with me. It's a simple vanity: sort-of like this one, except it doesn't have the drawers on the bottom:












nicktools561 said:


> Then find some kind of 2" - 4" cherry wood molding, stain it first if needed.


Part of my worry is staining any new trim/toe-kick and getting it to match right. I think if the stain is off it will stand out more than if I tried to make it contrast intentionally. The instant thought crossed my mind to do some small tilework/backsplash above the sink, then use the same tiles along the visible edge under the sink. That might look stupid though.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've done it before with cherry veneer over A/C plywood and used Kraig screws and Tite Bond II glue and unless you were looking you would not see the seam.


----------



## zakany (Sep 24, 2012)

hyunelan2 said:


> The instant thought crossed my mind to do some small tilework/backsplash above the sink, then use the same tiles along the visible edge under the sink.


That might look good.

Another thought is to place the whole vanity on a stand that is as high as your base molding, then carry that molding around the base.

Since it sounds like your vanity is stained, you could take nick's idea but paint the trim in a color that coordinates with your bathroom.


----------

